# Full Metal Alchemist in Mabinogi.



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.siliconera.com/2010/11/27/dress...morpg-mabinogi/

*twitch*

*twitchtwitchtwitch*


----------



## mameks (Nov 28, 2010)

Sooo~ you can play as an FMA character in an mmorpg :?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 28, 2010)

Time to start playing Mabinogi.


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 28, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Time to start playing Mabinogi.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 5, 2010)

Someone finally mentions a game that I typed before, categorizing it as FMA?

*insert WTF moment here*


----------



## Finwen (Dec 7, 2010)

Alphonse ftw.


----------



## Sylar1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Meh too bad Mabinogi sucks


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 7, 2010)

... Oh. My. God. The first game with FullMetal characters that DOES NOT suck major ass.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

/panic


----------

